
Black dot bug is the latest Unicode text handling flaw to crash iPhone and iPad - chatmasta
https://9to5mac.com/2018/05/09/black-dot-bug-unicode-text-bug-to-crash-iphone-and-ipads/
======
api
Have they never thought of fuzzing unicode renderers?

